# ADOPTION : )



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

HI GIRLS GUESS WHAT i got today  phone  call from the adoption and we have a s - worker now yeppie the s-worker is coming on Tuesday   about a year ago or so we did our 2 day prep courses and put in our papers to adopt a baby of 0-2 years old. then in Jan we got sent A catlog of children and babes in with there pictures , i was a little up set  as it looked like picking something out of the Argos catlog...and we now have a s-worker ...I'm in shock...
hi Karen we on our way now lets hope its not long until we get a         hope you girls are all well.
what do you girls think it will be a     
love molly oxo


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

molly,
thrilled things are on the way for you- the prep course was only two days? I am interested to know what they covered in that short time?

yes, albeit a bit premature, I tookout a 6 month subscription to BMP just after our initial sw visit. it ran out ages ago!!!  the more Ifind out, the more I realise what is being said (or being said by what is carefully worded or not said!) it is hard, but then yes, these kids are needy, and need parents who have a conviction that they are the right parents beyond a doubt.  so lthough it feels like window shopping, I guess it is a chance, a real chance of hppines for those kids.
goodluck.


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi Boomerang girl .  thanks for the luck ...yep only 2 days way now . trying to keep +++.. in the phone call we got we was asked to get all our docs for tuesday ready. ivf allready started my life book but not sure how to do it. need a little help with it.
ive got lots of pics and a little book that im going to change to a bigger book photo album.
do all couples who want to adopt have get bmp ? ...take care .
i can not wait untill the day comes when i go shoping in mothercare if we get that far with it. or it get aproved . we have asked only for 1 child or sib. 0-2 years of age... love molly oxo


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)




----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi all we now have a s-worker .. its real .. we have 5 or 6 more home -v s. and the the panel . we was told we would  have a child up to 12 months.
was all asked if we want a girl or boy did not pick the sex of the child just said any under 2 years of age. will update this next week next 1 visit is wed.
we do have some home work to do about our life growing up etc.. take care UPDATE NEXT WEEK AS WE TRAVEL IN TO ADOPTION LOVE MOLLY XXX


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

well it don't get Any harder then this stress. but will be worth it in the long run  I'm sure . I'm so trying to make my self busy but we got some home work to write. hope no more this week.
our next visit is Tuesday and having our bedroom filtered hope the s-worker dint mine all the noise going on take care girls. how are you all getting on any one doing home study here ??


----------



## jude2 (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi Molly,

There are lots of us doing home study and at various stages in the process at the moment.  If you go on the main looking to start or going through adoption thread you will find lots of us on there.  Gets hard to keep up sometimes but it is nice to be in touch with others in the same situation.

Love
Jude
xxx


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

hi girls tomorrow the s-worker is coming a week as gone wow that was fast. I'm not sure what we going to chatting about but i know this is our 3rd visit .. HI LAUREN    HI EVER    HI KAREN HOPE YOU ARE ALL WELL.
well got a little news for you all if the adoption gos a head were going to get married a quick reg office so the baby can go under our name , then get the marrage blessed in a church later on. let you know how tomorrow went. love molly oxo  
hi jude
hi boonerang gilr


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

hi molly, gald things went well with your sw!
I love reading your posts. they are so positive and filled with excitement. who are you adopting with?

we have now got a sw and she will contact us in the next 2 weeks to say when she can start our homestudy. it won't be straight away as she has other cases at the moment but i hope it won't be too long!

kylie

xx


----------



## molly2003 (Mar 28, 2003)

Boomerang girl said:


> hi molly, Glad things went well with your sw!
> I love reading your posts. they are so positive and filled with excitement. who are you adopting with?
> 
> we have now got a SW and she will contact us in the next 2 weeks to say when she can start our homestudy. it won't be straight away as she has other cases at the moment but i hope it won't be too long!
> ...


HI kylie were nearly there now finished with our home study... i had my med last week with our doc and the docs happy for me to go for 0-2 years.the s- worker hoping to see the x today our ref and then he is here tomorrow to finish of then the panel... good luck on your home study i hope its not to long but ours went quick we had about 5 home visits Upton now. and just wants to see the house upstairs but we just had a new bedroom fitter ed and its looks good and then he asked us to do the baby's room..


----------

